# [Notepad++] Tabstopfarbe ändern



## gordonk (18. März 2010)

Servus,
wie der Titel schon sagt möchte die Farbe der Tabstops ändern, weiss allerdings nicht wie die Stilbeschreibung dazu heisst.
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ? 

Grüße


----------



## Dr Dau (18. März 2010)

Hallo!

Wenn Du die vertikalen Linien meinst, die bei den Tabstops eingeblendet werden:
Sprache: Global Styles --> div. Stile: Ident guideline style
Wenn Du für den Vordergrund und den Hintergrund die gleiche Farbe wählst, wird aus der gepunkteten Linie eine durchgängige Linie.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## gordonk (18. März 2010)

ne ich mein die Pfeile ^^


----------



## Dr Dau (18. März 2010)

Bei mir gibt es keine Pfeile.....


In Zeile 4 kann man die vertikale Linie vom Tabstop erkennen (wenn man gut hinsieht ).

Zeige doch mal was für Pfeile du meinst.


----------



## gordonk (18. März 2010)

Da, bitte schön.


----------



## Dr Dau (18. März 2010)

Unter "White space symbol" die Vordergrundfarbe ändern.


----------



## gordonk (19. März 2010)

Jo danke, hab ich gestern schon gefunden. Bin einfach alles durchgegangen ^^


----------

